
Gogle - Google Search (check the Google logo at the end of the page) - gasull
http://www.google.com/search?q=Gogle&num=100&start=990
======
scott_s
There's no connection between searching for "Gogle" and the "Gogle" at the
bottom; type in "thing" for the search and the same thing happens.

~~~
mechanical_fish
My first thought was "how can it be that Gogle has no search results?". Then I
noticed the extremely specific URL hacking.

------
jrockway
Wow, reddit must have done another redesign. It looks exactly like news.yc
now.

------
kqr2
Duplicate thread essentially:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=296244>

------
byrneseyeview
Apparently gasull is _The Inspector-Very-Very-Specific_.

------
ravish
Google does not serve more than 1000 results for a given query. Also they use
yellow O images for pagination, something must be broken here :)

------
Anon84
Beware! If you google google you break the tubes of the interwebs!

Seriously, though. Neat! Made google drop an O!

~~~
GavinB
[http://www.google.com/search?q=google&ie=utf-8&oe=ut...](http://www.google.com/search?q=google&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-
US:official&client=firefox-a)

When I googled google, the top story was about whether google was turning into
big brother. Which I suppose answers that question as they're clearly not
censoring it!

~~~
Anon84
I never said they were censoring it... I just made a (rather bad) joke.

------
alex_c
Oh noes!

